# 148 days and no udder..



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxy is a fullblood ABGA doe. We bought her from an old friend at an auction (a fundraiser-ish one) in Sept. She definitely is larger than when we bought her as she was pretty fit when we got her. She was confirmed pregnant through BioPryn if I remember correctly.

She doesn't have an udder and is due 1/1/16 - 1/11/16 (145-155 days), which makes her 148 days if I did my math right. Is this normal? Last year she had twin bucks on the 9th but I feel its odd that she has not built an udder. Her belly is dropping and her ligs are softer but not gone yet. Could it be she has several more days?

What do you think? The picture of her belly is from 5 days ago.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have heard that some does may not get an udder until right before or right after delivery. I personally haven't had this happen but apparently it can happen that way. My only other guess is that maybe she isn't as far along as you think or she slipped her pregnancy at some point. She doesn't look very pregnant to me, but maybe it's just the picture since she was confirmed. Can you get a picture of her from behind?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure about her due date? If by any chance she may of been bred in Sept, she won't be due yet for another month.
Or were you given a breeding date to go by, that is where you have gotten a due date?.


What does her vulva look like any poofiness or swelling, stretched?

It is true that some will fill just before or just after. And there are those few who do not fill at all.

Have some colostrum handy in case she doesn't have enough for her babies.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We were given the due date and don't have anything else to go off of. She's had some mucus but not much has changed. Her belly has dropped for sure and she's been acting a bit uncomfortable (biting at belly). I think her udder may have gotten a smidge bigger, but not sure. Her tail has started flopping to the side also, but her ligs aren't really soft yet? (I'm quite new to feeling ligs but I think I'm doing it right..)

We have colostrum on hand and some milk too if she doesn't make an udder. Is there anything we can give her to help stimulate milk production? 

Sorry the pictures are so dark, the lighting in the barn is not very good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either she is one who doesn't develope an udder until she kids or the date given is way off. Alfalfa is a natural way to help with milk production. Red raspberry leaf is another that is good for milk production and uterine strength.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your right, not much udder there.

All you can do is wait it out and see. The due date just doesn't seem too match how her body is presenting as of now. Seems she is a month or so out if she is just beginning an udder now. But you never know.
It is hard to see her vulva area, as it is too dark. 

Feed her Alfalfa hay and some good grain 16 % to help increase her udder. Start her out gradually. Plenty of water.

If she does kid soon, and has no milk, it is only after she is totally done kidding, then you can give her oxytocin for milk letdown, RX drug.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

She's on alfalfa and Purina Noble Goat as of now. She also has access to as much fresh water as she wants. I'll see if I can find some red raspberry leaves to give her... You have to get oxytocin from a vet, correct?

I lightened the picture so maybe it's easier to see. Her vulva has started to droop more along with her tail.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Any other insight?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry but I don't have anything.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

All I can offer is that I have an Alpine doe that I hand bred, she never came back into heat, but- never got fat, udder stayed small (like when dried off). Suddenly as I was cleaning the barn, a brand new, dried off sundgau doe kid appeared! I thought someone was playing a joke on me. Nope, that doe had kidded, still had no udder, but managed to feed the kid colostrum. 3 days later she had a beautiful udder that full is great, after milking, looks like a deflated balloon! 

Some does just don't follow the rules!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, Oxy, is from a vet. Go by their instructions for milk letdown. It is a very small amount. But only after she is finished kidding, is when it should be used.

Sounds like you are feeding her right, all the way around.

All you can do is wait and see what happens. I am hoping she will fill just before she kids. But, if she does not, be prepared to feed the baby or babies alternative colostrum, then milk after a certain time frame. Good luck.


----------

